# Kids Club at the Global Rally



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

It is our intention of having some activities specially for the children.

Proposed agenda is:

Chidrens craft activities Saturday:10-12am and Games 2-4pm 
Times subject to the weather and space available.

Crafts to include:
Badge making, paper craft,handprinting,bug making, pencil toppers,painting,quizes and a treasure hunt.

The afternoon games assisted by "Snelly"
To include:
Outside if weather fine,
Parachute games,rounders, soft ball tennis,skipping, races.
If weather not fine:
Indoor games eg. beetle, balloons etc.

All children are welcome but for safety reasons children under 3 years old to bring an adult with them.

I would like to offer "face painting" I can provide the face paints but need someone to do the painting, any offers?

Please PM me with the names and ages of the children attending.
I know some of you already have sent messages to Clianthus but would you mind re-sending the information to me?
I will confirm by PM

Any offers of help will be greatly appreciated.

Angie..........


----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello hello!
We've a 15 month old boy, so he will be accompanied, and I'm more than happy to help out with the crafts / painting etc.
Kerry


----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

Ooops, teach me for not reading it properly, (always in a rush!),didn't PM you, but hey ho, too late now, and btw, his name is Robert!


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Hi Kerry

Thanks for your offer of help, I will let you know
I have sent you a PM

Angie


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Hi Angie, Have just asked clianthus to confirm me for that weekend. My name is Kristian boy aged 7, I will be accompanied by father, over 21!


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Hi solentviews

Kristian is on my list.
have sent you a PM

Are there anymore children who will be attending this rally.
There are currently only 9 children that I know of.

Please send me or Clianthus a PM.

I would really like to have enough craft material for everyone and without a rough idea of numbers I might be short of stuff.

Angie


----------

